# NTs: Ticks



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm just wondering if us NT types have a propensity to develop ticks or other strange habits.
I know I've found three in myself with the help friends.

1. I used to end nearly every sentence with "you know?" (I'm back to normal on that one)
2. I have habit of thinking out loud in whispers, this one pisses me off the most. Since if your around me and its quiet, your will just hear me whispering nearly inaudibly and I can see that leading to a asylum, lol 
3. This is the most recent, I honestly think it's just me trying to be a active listener but it comes out as me just say yup, yeah, a lot agreeing with you on things I know nothing about. Like you can be describing a personal situation, I'll just say yeah, like I was there, I need to fix that. 

So there's my habits/ticks, anyone else have any to share?
Or any thoughts about it?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I twirl my hair. I chew on everything. I mean everything! If i have nothing to chew on i'l gnaw on my own arm.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i twitch sometimes but its cuz of too many hallucinogens, i bite my nails, i dont know if its a tick or not but if someone starts talking about something im interested in i absolutely must get in teh conversation.


----------



## ZareliMan (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's a tick but I tend to move my leg when sitting, continously, I can stop but I feel better when I'm moving it. I also used to have some involuntary movements but they were myoclonies related to my low degree of epilepsy which are completely supressed by the medications.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Ever since I was young I've had the habit of secretly playing an invisible piano. Occasionally it's an invisible violin. I know something's boring me when I find myself trying to figure out how to play something in contrary motion. Ha, this sounds even weirder than I thought it would.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

-I bite things; pencils, pens, my pillows...like Jonny said: I'll probably chew on anything.
-I make random gestures when talking to myself.
-I jiggle my leg almost nonstop when I'm sitting.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

I do all of those. lol.. The whispering one is a very rare occurence saved for my math teacher who patronises us. 'Just SHUT UP please!!!'


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

whenever I go to a restaurant I have to perfectly arrange my napkin placemat cutlery etc. so that it all squares out and the bottom of the napkin lines up with the bottom of the placemat and the like.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> 3. This is the most recent, I honestly think it's just me trying to be a active listener but it comes out as me just say yup, yeah, a lot agreeing with you on things I know nothing about.


Haha, behind the bar last weekend, my best mate payed out on me for that...apparently I'm always saying "yep, yeahhh, yeh" - just when people are talking to me. I don't know what it is, but I don't like to remain quiet like most people! roud:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet, I'm not the only one, ^_^


----------



## Spicy Obsession (Feb 15, 2010)

Whenever I make lists (mentally, out loud, written down, whatever), the number has to be a multiple of 5 or 10. I can live if it's only 3 items on the list, but that's it. I'll make up things to do or scratch some off until the number's 10 or 15 or 5...

Same for goes for time appointments. I don't wake up at 7:31am; I wake up at 7:30am or 7:35am. My family and friends think I'm a crazy for this one defining tick of mine.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

The only tick I notice is that at times, my thoughts move back and forth between being said aloud and just being thought.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I sometimes say "tick tock" over and over again when i'm bored without noticing.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I think just found another one, maybe not so much of a tick but still something odd and somewhat random.
I've noticed there times I just can't seem to talk coherently, or in sentences. I feel retarded when it happens. "But, seems to occur more often, when I have been alone just haven't talked much in awhile almost like I forgot how" That's example of it, (I just wrote it without thinking) I speak just like that phrase above. Instead of saying, "It seems to occur more often, when I have been alone and just haven't talked that much in awhile. It's almost like I forget how." That example isn't even the worse of it, it's usually choppier. It pisses me off but I guess there's nothing I can do except keep talking until I get it out of my system.:frustrating:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, I have the "You know?" issue, the whispering to myself issue, and the inability to speak correctly after extended time alone.

This is a big relief, I was beginning to think I was crazy. 

One of my other "ticks" is to immediately add, subtract, divide, or multiply license plates to form different numbers within the numbers WITHOUT having to add in another number... if that makes sense.


----------

